# What I've learned...



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

In the past couple months i have been trying to find a food that the new puppy could handle. She always had mushy poops with one good one thrown in every couple days. She pooped sometime 6+ times a day. I have tried the top grain free foods and flavor variations of each. Fromm, Acana and Orijen. I finally tried a food with grains. I felt horrible buying it and even worse feeding it to my dogs. I was actually a bit embarrassed at the store holding the bag. I bought Acana lamb and apple. Right since the first poop after the first meal her poops are great! About 1/4 of the size they were and nice and firm. 

So as I was sitting here very upset about feeding my dog a food with grains, my brain decided to actually be useful! It's not about feeding your dog the BEST food on the market, it's about feeding your dog the best food for YOUR dog!

I'm just putting this out there In case there is anyone else out there feeling bad about the food they are feeding their dog.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

You shouldn't feel guilty. Dogs are like humans that different foods work for different dogs. I can't eat everything that someone else might be able to eat so I would never expect Jaxx to be like every other dog.

It is great that you found something that works for your dog!

When Jaxx was young it seemed like he pooped constantly and I am sure he pooped 5 to 6 times a day. He is over a year now and he only goes 3 times a day (morning, and after each of his two meals.)

Congrats on finding a food and thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My breeder actually sent some grain puppy food home with her. She said chi puppies need grain for the carbs. Well grain free has carbs too----I fed what she sent, and then gradually changed over to grain free. Fromm, and Now is the latest. I tend to change the brand when the bag is gone. I also do some raw. Like this AM they had raw ground beef.


----------

